# Times



## Kirk (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm pretty sure I have the right time zone selected (CMT) but
the times are an hour off, regarding post times.  What up?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 18, 2002)

Server was vacationing in Africa...I told it to git its butt home.  

Seriously, new server, we forgot about the time difference.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Server was vacationing in Africa...I told it to git its butt home.
> 
> Seriously, new server, we forgot about the time difference.  Thanks for the heads up. *




LOL!  No prob .. I thought it was me!


----------



## Kirk (Sep 24, 2002)

Got the same problem again ... it's 2 hours off.


----------



## Hansson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yep... two hours off...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2002)

I did some updates on the server....musts toggled the time switch....  should be fixed now.


----------

